# my AS retirement



## oldirty (Feb 19, 2010)

AS, i want to thank you very much for the time i've had on your website. 

after my last post i have decided that i am no longer a valuable enough member of your community to continue on posting. my temper has shortened and it does not truly reflect who i am.

yes i am totally sick of seeing people in the game who should not be in the game but what can i do. i do not like seeing homeowners posting in the commercial thread and i cannot take homeowners posting ridiculous questions on the 101 and then getting pissy at the answers they get.

i love, truly and honestly love, what i do. it is what defines me. i have nothing else. (sadly or gladly, thats up to your own interpretation.)

i get rather fired up when joe schmoe tells me what i do is easy. i can not stand for that and in order for me to keep cool i must remove myself from the equation and continue on doing what it is i do knowing full well they can not.

there are quite a few guys on this site that i have MUCHO respect for while the others i wouldnt give the steam off my piss. 

i do need to get a few more numbers from some of you guys. i am going to stick around until i have those numbers via PM but this is more than likely my last post. 

to all you full timers (climbers, groundmen, and my logging/timberfalling friends for sure) going up and making things happen, please stay safe and do the best you can all the time. be proud of what you do and of yourself. i am.

to all the posers and pretenders out there, may you be taught a valuable lesson. whatever it may be.

stay safe men. (and bermie too)

thanks AS!


----------



## lxt (Feb 19, 2010)

Wow, Oldirty...I will truly miss your posts in the future, I know what you mean as it bothers me to! when I first joined this site it was a site of knowledge & experience.

It has become more of a melting pot site for anyone with a chainsaw & even those without, you take care of your self....you will be missed!!

may God bless you & yours!!!!!



LXT..........


----------



## trimmmed (Feb 19, 2010)

You should stick around.


----------



## highpointtree (Feb 19, 2010)

I don't know ya, but I understand ya. and I haven't been around here near as long as you. I am looking forward to the start of a new season of work. where the hours are long and a mans lucky if he has enough strength to finish dinner and a couple phone calls to line up the next day's work. and then its up early the next day to do it all over again. surely there will be virtually no time for websaw wannabee's. I will check in when cabin fever hits again next year or an occasional sat night. Adios amigo


----------



## Burvol (Feb 19, 2010)

*Brother Man....*

I'm gonna miss you. You're my undisputed hero in the Commercial Tree Biz. I agree, this site is out of control in some regards. You are gonna be missed.


----------



## JayD (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi oldirty,

I hear what you are saying, I rise at 4.30 am to go out and look after trees, removals, pruning, uplifting lower branches for carriage and pedestrian way clearance...day in day out.

With time your frustration might subside.

Keep the faith alive.

JayD.....


----------



## dozerdogue (Feb 19, 2010)

Who is Oldirty?


----------



## trimmmed (Feb 19, 2010)

dozerdogue said:


> Who is Oldirty?



Can't you ask Stihl-0-Matic or is it that you are SOM?

In the first case you are trolling and in the second you are being ball less. Which is it?


----------



## clearance (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for your understanding and support buddy.
I understand you and respect you, and you are part of a small bunch in a big pond.
Best wishes/Jim.


----------



## Tree Pig (Feb 19, 2010)

trimmmed said:


> Can't you ask Stihl-0-Matic or is it that you are SOM?
> 
> In the first case you are trolling and in the second you are being ball less. Which is it?



WTF do I have to do with this. Dude I made a reply but deleted it. In my opinion for all the good he has contributed and with respect to him and his AS friends I was not going to ball up his thread... But I guess you wrecked that.

I always respected Oldirty and his opinion, until what I considered was an unwarranted attack. But either way he is a big boy and doesnt need you fight his battles. Sometimes it is just better to let #### go.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Feb 19, 2010)

Oldirty, can't say I blame you at all. I don't have much to say anymore myself cause it just gets lost in the translation and doesn't reflect the truth.

You are and always have been one of my favorite folks on here, always seems I can understand and feel your point of view. I like your enthusiasm for treework and the fact that you aren't afraid to share, learn, and work hard. You have the goods, you know it, and you will be missed.

I want to publicaly thank you for all you've helped me with via PM's and stuff. I'll miss the occasional talks.

Good men move on, that's life. Keep climbing and stay safe OD.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 19, 2010)

trimmmed said:


> You should stick around.



Yup.


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Feb 19, 2010)

Well that suck oldirty. Iv'e appreciated your knowledge and thank you for answering my questions. I look forward to being in the tree on my first crane job. Your one of the good guys on here. I think you should stay! . Don't give in to the stupidity. But if you don't stay, take care, work safe and have fun!.... Mike


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 19, 2010)

oldirty said:


> AS, i want to thank you very much for the time i've had on your website.
> 
> after my last post i have decided that i am no longer a valuable enough member of your community to continue on posting. my temper has shortened and it does not truly reflect who i am.
> 
> ...



I know that I have said some things to you that were both unwarranted and undeserving and for that I am sorry , I know you are the real deal and often I treat life like a #### measuring contest. So hopefully you'll reconsider your position and come back your pics are cool and your crane stick is big lol


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 19, 2010)

Take care, i'm sure many will miss your input.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Feb 19, 2010)

matt9923 said:


> Take care, i'm sure many will miss your input.


:agree2:tom trees


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 19, 2010)

oldirty said:


> AS, i want to thank you very much for the time i've had on your website.
> 
> after my last post i have decided that i am no longer a valuable enough member of your community to continue on posting. my temper has shortened and it does not truly reflect who i am.
> 
> ...



Old Dirty get yer arse back in here feller. I have come to enjoy yer yankee point of view.
I get a kick outta some of your post even when they are saying your going to fly out to deliver an arse whippin. I do understand where your coming from, but heck; it happens even in everyday work. Many people think they know just what ya ought to do, when in fact, they would be terrified the first time they were twenty feet up and a gentile wind came up lol. Oldirty, see; I spelled it right just for you, I just found out I have a high blood pressure problem and have to take meds, but what I was going to say is this:
get you a wife big guy, they will tell you your every wrong move from the ground lmfao.
I know that prolly did not help but your going to need to mellow some at 40 friend and sooner is better too:monkey: If ya gotta go, at least check back in at times let us know your alive with pm's please!


----------



## trimmmed (Feb 19, 2010)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> WTF do I have to do with this. Dude I made a reply but deleted it. In my opinion for all the good he has contributed and with respect to him and his AS friends I was not going to ball up his thread... But I guess you wrecked that.
> 
> I always respected Oldirty and his opinion, until what I considered was an unwarranted attack. But either way he is a big boy and doesnt need you fight his battles. Sometimes it is just better to let #### go.



WTF do you have to do with it? That's what I asked you in the post you are quoting. 
Let me be clearer so you and everyone else will be on the same page.

You and dozerdogue are posting from the same place. So it is either one of your co-workers or it is you posting with an alias. I think the latter. So what was it I wrecked other than you posting with no balls?

And I am not fighting his battles, you are breaking the rules at this site. Not to mention that you are doing it from work. I wonder if hartford.gov is aware that one of their own is taking the time to use their internet access to put up an alias to harass someone with. 

Go BS someone else, because you're WTF story is a buncha crap.


----------



## moss (Feb 19, 2010)

Oldirty hisself rockin' a high limbwalk


----------



## NeTree (Feb 19, 2010)

Peace, olddirty.

Moss, you make sure he still comes around the GTG's, eh? We need all the masssholes we can get.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Feb 19, 2010)

This is a bunch of Crap! Say good-bye , I dont care, but dont make a thread that is a bunch of crap! GO! BYE! I dont care-Stupid and dumb are playing games!
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom (Feb 19, 2010)

moss said:


> Oldirty hisself rockin' a high limbwalk



Yeah, Big deal! We all have been there. Nothing special except someones ego!
Jeff


----------



## ddhlakebound (Feb 19, 2010)

trimmmed said:


> WTF do you have to do with it? That's what I asked you in the post you are quoting.
> Let me be clearer so you and everyone else will be on the same page.
> 
> You and dozerdogue are posting from the same place. So it is either one of your co-workers or it is you posting with an alias. I think the latter. So what was it I wrecked other than you posting with no balls?
> ...



opcorn:

I'm with the "you should stay" crowd Oldirty...I've noticed lots of people who don't post so much anymore, but still do alot of lurkin....

Or you could form the "Oldirty's tree gods" social group, and choose who gets in to post.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Feb 19, 2010)

ddhlakebound said:


> opcorn:
> 
> I'm with the "you should stay" crowd Oldirty...I've noticed lots of people who don't post so much anymore, but still do alot of lurkin....
> 
> Or you could form the "Oldirty's tree gods" social group, and choose who gets in to post.



Maybe you all should get a room because I see nothing special but a guy who's ego is too big. Look at my join date and amount of post's. You wanna go?, Go and SHUT_-UP! Maybe you feel depressed? You waste a thread on your self pity!
Jeff Lovstrom


----------



## ddhlakebound (Feb 19, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Maybe you all should get a room because I see nothing special but a guy who's ego is too big. Look at my join date and amount of post's. You wanna go?, Go and SHUT_-UP! Maybe you feel depressed? You waste a thread on your self pity!
> Jeff Lovstrom



See things how you wish jeff...

Oldirty knows his last few posts portrayed himself in a unflattering light. I don't think thats a reason for him to leave here....it's just a reason to find a new outlet to drain off a bit of anger. Oldirty is (i think) fully aware of the size of his ego. But he's also offered many times to let anyone who doubts come see for themselves. 

He goes hard, talks big, backs up what he says, and once in a while puts his foot in his mouth. So :censored:'n what. If you think a good guy saying his goodbyes to others on the site is a pity party, then sitting here posting about it is a drama queen response that will only create more animosity on AS.


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 19, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Maybe you all should get a room because I see nothing special but a guy who's ego is too big. Look at my join date and amount of post's. You wanna go?, Go and SHUT_-UP! Maybe you feel depressed? You waste a thread on your self pity!
> Jeff Lovstrom



Wow no wonder I don't care for Cali too much. Oldirty may not be special in the fact he is just a very good tree man but I tell you this: in my youth I could hang with any of you guys. Oldirty is on a great gig and crew many of us oldtimers only got to dream about. Oldirty is well versed and experienced and working top assignments on the eastern coast. You say nothing special, I say working in central park has a little special involved in it. I am a 26 year vet but oldirty has more crane time than I will prolly ever dream to accrue. You say no big deal, I say it may be if he shares something that an old dog can use or even if it entertains one. I remember times in my 30's I so wanted to fall into a gig like he is working. I would say oldirty is and will always be a little special to many here. I of course feel that way about many of my friends on AS.


----------



## treesquirrel (Feb 19, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Maybe you all should get a room because I see nothing special but a guy who's ego is too big. Look at my join date and amount of post's. You wanna go?, Go and SHUT_-UP! Maybe you feel depressed? You waste a thread on your self pity!
> Jeff Lovstrom





I think you secretly have homosexual fantasies about Oldity. Your mad because he is dumping you.

I'd even bet you are masturbating to the picture Moss posted as we speak.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Feb 19, 2010)

I finally get the time and the set up to come back around for a bit and oldirty is heading out? well that's a fine 'how do you do.'

C'mon. Don't blaze a trail on account of some newbie 'tards and the housewives.

rest if you must....but don't quit.


----------



## clearance (Feb 19, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Maybe you all should get a room because I see nothing special but a guy who's ego is too big. Look at my join date and amount of post's. You wanna go?, Go and SHUT_-UP! Maybe you feel depressed? You waste a thread on your self pity!
> Jeff Lovstrom



First time I have ever bad repped someone. You.


----------



## ozarktreeman (Feb 20, 2010)

WoW! A lotta love and a little hate,jeff probably lost his shat in the last fire or mudslide and just pissed.
I,m not a pimple on a lot you guy,s ass,es when it come to tree work,But when I 1st joined there were a handful of guys on here that I hung on every post and soaked as much as I could from them.And run a pretty decent business from that knowledge,and dirty your not one of them!:dunno: Just kiddin if this is for real I get where your coming from.And if you ever get tired of NY and need a real job look me up.lol


----------



## Burvol (Feb 20, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Wow no wonder I don't care for Cali too much. Oldirty may not be special in the fact he is just a very good tree man but I tell you this: in my youth I could hang with any of you guys. Oldirty is on a great gig and crew many of us oldtimers only got to dream about. Oldirty is well versed and experienced and working top assignments on the eastern coast. You say nothing special, I say working in central park has a little special involved in it. I am a 26 year vet but oldirty has more crane time than I will prolly ever dream to accrue. You say no big deal, I say it may be if he shares something that an old dog can use or even if it entertains one. I remember times in my 30's I so wanted to fall into a gig like he is working. I would say oldirty is and will always be a little special to many here. I of course feel that way about many of my friends on AS.




No doubt. OD has a good sense of humor to boot. He is one of the guys you would be good friends with on your personal time if you worked together, if your not a #### bag, lol.


----------



## tree md (Feb 20, 2010)

Jeez, trying to get a lil pootang tonight and look what happens... Can't a guy take a break around here??? 

OD, brother, would it surprise you to know that I was in the exact same place as you this evening? I was about ready to throw in the towel and never post another thread on here. And that was before I even saw this. I understand. I too notice that a lot of the true pros that I respect and have learned from (for years) on this site don't have much to say anymore.

Hey, what we do is so easy that anyone can do it... FOR BEER MONEY!!! :greenchainsaw:

Why even have a website for professionals???

I know exactly where you are coming from.

Fight the good fight and come back around when you get ready. I always enjoy reading what you have to say and truly appreciate the input and help you have given me. I am still rocking that saddle you recommended and just love it to death. I've got your number so I know how to get a hold of you if I ever need your input on anything else. Matter of fact I think I'll call tomorrow just to make sure we don't loose touch.

You will be sorely missed by me brother!


----------



## Freakingstang (Feb 20, 2010)

Don't be gone for too long man. I too took a long vacation from this joint for about 2 years. I have too many friends here so I still stop in from time to time. I'm no pro, heck some wouldn't even consider me a scab, but I repsect fellow guys that spend time in the air. Your pics are great and your posts are helpful. Take care man


-The Freak


----------



## Blakesmaster (Feb 20, 2010)

Lame, bro. I understand where you're coming from though. You've always treated me with respect, busted my balls when they needed bustin' and offered kick ass advice every time I asked for it. You'll be missed around here. 

Keep in touch, we still gotta climb together someday.

Chris


----------



## tree md (Feb 20, 2010)

Here's the thing, when you good you know it... 

We are a bunch of primadonnas...We're used to being coddled... We're used to guys buying us whatever we want to do what we do and being there at our beck and call... 

Our egos are a lot like a cops only we are better paid . 

We put our ass on the line every day, have people telling us we are amazing and pretty much write our own ticket... If we're good.

You've got your guys who one arm the chainsaw after they have walked up stubs and are reaching above their heads with the saw working for beer money. Then you've got the guys who climb like a squirrel up and down the tree cutting limbs small enough to handle and pitch who never really take a risk an that is just fine for someone who is used to working by the hour.

Then you've got the guys who can work out complicated rigging problems. The guys who take the risks. The ones who know how to fit the biggest pieces of trees in the smallest of places. These are the guys who do it quick, fast and in a hurry. The ones who are the "managers" dream. The ones who know how to get every ounce of utilization out of a 3/4 rope or a 64 ton crane. These are the climbers... The primadonnas... The one's that every one want's on their team.

When I had my little storm party going on down here I had three out of town crews contracting with me. Not to mention climbing myself and working my own crew. At night the climbers would gather in my little treehouse. The wannabes and ground folk couldn't keep up with the conversation. They did their own thing. I had a ground guy working with me at the time that felt like he was being outcast. He would call our zone for the "climbers". He'd tell the rest of the ground crew "it's time to go pick up the "climbers" LOL. We were thought of as the primadonnas but guess what, they were at our beck and call because we were the "climbers" and we were the ones generating their income... 

Guess what category you would have been in at my little storm party OD? Yep, you would have been one of the "climbers"...


----------



## NCTREE (Feb 20, 2010)

Sounds like a pity party to me! 

Just don't go picking up the bottle again wouldn't want to see you relapse or anything.


----------



## tree md (Feb 20, 2010)

NCTREE said:


> Sounds like a pity party to me!
> 
> Just don't go picking up the bottle again wouldn't want to see you relapse or anything.



Is that so Mr No Count tree? So what are you doing here? Your not invited to the farewell party. Only friends. 

What, you think since you posted a couple of pics of yourself dropping a dead stob you could make a pimple on the ass of the OD? 

I don't think so friend... Your not invited to the treehouse. Get back with the HO's where you belong punk.

Look at me Mr.HO, I got a pair of spikes and a belt, I can take down a dead stob, so you can too... Tisk, tisk. Your a puss. Where's your rope work, wheres your crane work. Show us something to make us think you even have enough knowledge to criticize this guy...


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 20, 2010)

Crap, if you are gone, who is going to tell me my pictures are sick?


----------



## tree MDS (Feb 20, 2010)

I haven't seen any posts by oldirty that I would be ashamed of... but that's me.

Dont you dare go anywhere dude!

NC: You are clearly a punk as defined by that post. Nice work.


----------



## NCTREE (Feb 20, 2010)

tree md said:


> Is that so Mr No Count tree? So what are you doing here? Your not invited to the farewell party. Only friends.
> 
> What, you think since you posted a couple of pics of yourself dropping a dead stob you could make a pimple on the ass of the OD?
> 
> ...



:hmm3grin2orange: Don't mistake my brutal honesty for shrudeness.

Olddirty is the one being a whining pus, get over it if he doesn't like what some people are posting then just ingnore it. No need to aact like a baby and quit cause some HO wants to learn how to cut his tree down.

TreeMD why don't you move to NY to be closer to OD, I don't think your tongue will reach his azz from OK.


----------



## treesquirrel (Feb 20, 2010)

I hope you will change your mind my friend. If not then take care and best wishes. 

The folks here disrespecting you are hardly worth frozen spit.


----------



## treevet (Feb 20, 2010)

tree md said:


> Then you've got the guys who can work out complicated rigging problems. The guys who take the risks. The ones who know how to fit the biggest pieces of trees in the smallest of places. These are the guys who do it quick, fast and in a hurry. The ones who are the "managers" dream. The ones who know how to get every ounce of utilization out of a 3/4 rope or a 64 ton crane. These are the climbers... The primadonnas... The one's that every one want's on their team.



These are not the jobs I am referring to when you quoted me in an earlier post saying "this job is getting easy" MDS. This refers to the treeman that handles the highest level of job put in front of him without shying away. They have worked themselves up to this level with courage and smarts and have the guts to stay at that level and make a living in an extremely dangerous environment.

You are NOT that guy MDS.

You are that guy OD...Justin. Not enough of those guys on this forum as it is to keep the pretenders in line.....

And tell the TRUTH.

Things get a little rough on here at times and everyone considers quitting sometimes but what do you get out of it. You either let them win or let some negative aspects of your personality win that could be improved. Stick around like you would on a big dead takedown over a slate roof. Prevail.

PS...to MD's quote......the ones everyone wants to be.


----------



## Treetom (Feb 20, 2010)

Take care, O.D.


----------



## treeslayer (Feb 20, 2010)

I feel your pain bro. Lurk on, the fun is just getting started.


----------



## treemandan (Feb 20, 2010)

oldirty said:


> AS, i want to thank you very much for the time i've had on your website.
> 
> after my last post i have decided that i am no longer a valuable enough member of your community to continue on posting. my temper has shortened and it does not truly reflect who i am.
> 
> ...



Oh for crying out loud, you can't quit now!


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 20, 2010)

I am thinking of retiring too for a while. I have to many trees to trim and take down. I will call it semi retired but it is good to finally be a ,little behind in my work. OD, I truly hope you were just venting but have not known you to beat around the bush much. I climbed to a hundred foot plus yesterday to trim for a biologist's satellite reception and I gave him a good discount and he gave me good advice for seasoning without salt lol. Monday I go back to see if blood pressure went down enough to pass cdl requirements and I have a couple weeks of rock and roll work to do and maybe some more pics of my old arse in action lol. OD do you really want to miss that, I mean remember the last time all the wanna bees were telling the has bin's how slow they were Oh well, it will happen bro and heck with the amount I will have to climb I may be getting up to speed near the end lol. PS: I made a home made speed line,its cheap but it should suffice any way to friends


----------



## treemandan (Feb 20, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> I am thinking of retiring too for a while. I have to many trees to trim and take down. I will call it semi retired but it is good to finally be a ,little behind in my work. OD, I truly hope you were just venting but have not known you to beat around the bush much. I climbed to a hundred foot plus yesterday to trim for a biologist's satellite reception and I gave him a good discount and he gave me good advice for seasoning without salt lol. Monday I go back to see if blood pressure went down enough to pass cdl requirements and I have a couple weeks of rock and roll work to do and maybe some more pics of my old arse in action lol. OD do you really want to miss that, I mean remember the last time all the wanna bees were telling the has bin's how slow they were Oh well, it will happen bro and heck with the amount I will have to climb I may be getting up to speed near the end lol. PS: I made a home made speed line,its cheap but it should suffice any way to friends


----------



## treemandan (Feb 20, 2010)

Live long and prosper OD of Earth.


----------



## treevet (Feb 20, 2010)

treemandan said:


> Live long and prosper OD of Earth.



 lol


----------



## ozzy42 (Feb 20, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> PS: I made a home made speed line,its cheap but it should suffice any way to friends



Pics?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 20, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Yeah, Big deal! We all have been there. Nothing special except someones ego!
> Jeff



I see a young climber who has grown in his trade and craft who is justifiably proud. Why be a curmudgeon Jeff?

He's tired of the same'ol, it happens to us all. Hopefully he will be back in a few months.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Feb 20, 2010)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> I see a young climber who has grown in his trade and craft who is justifiably proud. Why be a curmudgeon Jeff?
> 
> He's tired of the same'ol, it happens to us all. Hopefully he will be back in a few months.



Sorry, your right. One of those days, I guess. 
Jeff


----------



## treevet (Feb 20, 2010)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> I see a young climber who has grown in his trade and craft who is justifiably proud. Why be a curmudgeon Jeff?
> 
> He's tired of the same'ol, it happens to us all. Hopefully he will be back in a few months.



:agree2:


----------



## treeslayer (Feb 20, 2010)

treemandan said:


> Oh for crying out loud, you can't quit now!



No shet, I told him to lay off the estrogen. whatever, he climbs like a girl anyway.

Not like you Bermie, more like a girlie girl.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Blakesmaster (Feb 20, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> No shet, I told him to lay off the estrogen. whatever, he climbs like a girl anyway.
> 
> Not like you Bermie, more like a girlie girl.:hmm3grin2orange:



I hear he's got a butterfly tattoo on his lower back and wears pink spikes.


----------



## treevet (Feb 20, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> I hear he's got a butterfly tattoo on his lower back and wears pink spikes.



I heard him and his crane op are thweet on each other.


----------



## Jimmychips (Feb 20, 2010)

Been reading this site for a couple years, and occasionally posting some comments. It sucks when the posers in this biz get under the skin of a pro like OD. By the way: the "hartford.gov" comment was awesome! Be safe.


----------



## tree MDS (Feb 20, 2010)

treevet said:


> These are not the jobs I am referring to when you quoted me in an earlier post saying "this job is getting easy" MDS. This refers to the treeman that handles the highest level of job put in front of him without shying away. They have worked themselves up to this level with courage and smarts and have the guts to stay at that level and make a living in an extremely dangerous environment.
> 
> You are NOT that guy MDS.
> 
> ...



What is all this about me TV?


----------



## treevet (Feb 20, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> What is all this about me TV?



No, I was referring to you quoting me about the job "getting easier" in another thread in your earlier post. Just saying an everyday crane climber is not what I had in mind.


----------



## tree MDS (Feb 20, 2010)

treevet said:


> no



I just meant: what are you trying to say dude??

And why?


----------



## treevet (Feb 20, 2010)

tree md said:


> Hey, what we do is so easy that anyone can do it... FOR BEER MONEY!!! :greenchainsaw:



Went back and checked MDS and it was not your quote I referred to. My apology for confusing your names.


----------



## tree MDS (Feb 20, 2010)

treevet said:


> Went back and checked MDS and it was not your quote I referred to. My apology for confusing your names.



Oh, thats cool. 

It can get confusing sometimes.

Oldirty is a friend of mine and I would hate to fall out of touch, and I would miss him around here immensely was all I was trying to add here.... other than the NC thing that is.


----------



## treevet (Feb 20, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Oh, thats cool.
> 
> It can get confusing sometimes.
> 
> Oldirty is a friend of mine and I would hate to fall out of touch, and I would miss him around here immensely was all I was trying to add here.... other than the NC thing that is.



I am with you a hundred percent on that and I got an open invite to visit him and/or go out on a job with them when I am up in that vicinity and plan to take him up on it some day.


----------



## capetrees (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh no! What are we all going to do? We'll never be able to survive without the greatest climber ever! Just ask him, he'll tell you! My life here is over. Maybe I should quit too. Who will tell us what's gay and what isn't? Who will be able to describe himself as "well hung in a tree" in a forum primarily made up of guys? Who will now be the "foreman to a committee of buzzard" when it didn't seem he was a foreman of anything anyways? 

Please.

"to all the posers and pretenders out there, may you be taught a valuable lesson. whatever it may be."

Classic line. Posers. if there was anyone in here that as a poser it was oldirty. All of his pictures are him POSING next to someones crane or someones chiper, never his own stuff. BFD! Anyone can work for someone else. Do it on your own and then call me. 

See ya.


----------



## Burvol (Feb 20, 2010)

capetrees said:


> Oh no! What are we all going to do? We'll never be able to survive without the greatest climber ever! Just ask him, he'll tell you! My life here is over. Maybe I should quit too. Who will tell us what's gay and what isn't? Who will be able to describe himself as "well hung in a tree" in a forum primarily made up of guys? Who will now be the "foreman to a committee of buzzard" when it didn't seem he was a foreman of anything anyways?
> 
> Please.
> 
> ...




You don't have to get all mad about it because you _don't_ get to ride the sickest crane on the East Coast.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 20, 2010)

Burvol said:


> You don't have to get all mad about it because you _don't_ get to ride the sickest crane on the East Coast.



Thats just another crane and by far not the sickest , its something to be proud of your occupation and quite another to feel that you stand in a class far above others , and I'm not talking to anyone in particular just stating the truth...I feel as tree climbers and owners we are all just small fish in a huge pond ..


----------



## Burvol (Feb 20, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Thats just another crane and by far not the sickest , its something to be proud of your occupation and quite another to feel that you stand in a class far above others , and I'm not talking to anyone in particular just stating the truth...I feel as tree climbers and owners we are all just small fish in a huge pond ..



I was just trying to tell him to calm down a bit. I am not one to critique the finer points of your industry. I just think Justin had a funny sense of humor and loved his job and life.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 20, 2010)

Burvol said:


> I was just trying to tell him to calm down a bit. I am not one to critique the finer points of your industry. I just think Justin had a funny sense of humor and loved his job and life.



Understood and not directing anything directly at anyone ..


----------



## Blakesmaster (Feb 20, 2010)

With all the hate and bull #### flying around it's no wonder this site is losing it's best, brightest and most helpful. You guys need to get a clue.


----------



## treevet (Feb 20, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> .I feel as tree climbers and owners we are all just small fish in a huge pond ..



Yeah....and guys pumping up 3 pointers in their driveways and guys on high school teams and guys on Duke and the Lakers are just basketball players and all just small fish in a huge pond.....

what a lame post.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 20, 2010)

treevet said:


> Yeah....and guys pumping up 3 pointers in their driveways and guys on high school teams and guys on Duke and the Lakers are just basketball players and all just small fish in a huge pond.....
> 
> what a lame post.



Sorry that you fall into the my Sclit don't stink file but its the truth theres a lot of Kobe Bryants outthere and good tree workers for that matter , sometimes a legend is only a legend to a small group ...So whats your point , or you just keeping the bashing thread strong , 100 proof haterade in a bottle , and by the way What ever..


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 20, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> it's no wonder this site is losing it's best, brightest and most helpful.



I'm not going anywhere


----------



## jefflovstrom (Feb 20, 2010)

Me eitheropcorn:
Jeff


----------



## DavidBrown1212 (Feb 20, 2010)

*Really*

this is really truly absurd. A mod should move this out of the pro forum into vagina flow section.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 20, 2010)

Are you bloody mad?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Feb 20, 2010)

Seems the Mod's are asleep alot here.
Jeff


----------



## capetrees (Feb 20, 2010)

DavidBrown1212 said:


> this is really truly absurd. A mod should move this out of the pro forum into vagina flow section.



:agree2::agree2:

opcorn:


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 20, 2010)

DavidBrown1212 said:


> this is really truly absurd. A mod should move this out of the pro forum into vagina flow section.



HAHA, that was funny. All the people trying to prove a point in here, all you did was screw up the thread you wanted to "protect" good job.....


----------



## Blakesmaster (Feb 20, 2010)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> I'm not going anywhere



lol


----------



## treemandan (Feb 20, 2010)

I think OD's post has little to do with AS.I am sure some things on here are irrittaing ( God knows I try to be) to us all. 
All the answers are inside OD ( and everybody else). You can lie to others but you can't fool yourself unless you are a fool yourself.
Take it in stride, take it in context. The glory in this work is hard to find and most will never recognize it anyway.
I never thought I would be one for the long haul and even now I find it hard to imagine but that is the reality whether one likes it or not BUT that is what one is in for. You take the good, you take the bad and you keep going til you die. 
Saying what Od said is like saying " I am unhappy with life so I am leaving". Hey, this is just a forum but I bet I have OD pegged. You need some " terra firma" OD. I could see that long ago. We all do. Live long and prosper.
Now get the #### back here and tell us just how big your #### is today!


----------



## Blakesmaster (Feb 20, 2010)

That was deep, Dano. Have another hit.


----------



## treemandan (Feb 20, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> That was deep, Dano. Have another hit.



Well I don't think myself to proper telling people what they NEED or SHOULD do but i have many of the feelings OD has.
BTW I quit smoking... I just eat it now.


----------



## treemandan (Feb 20, 2010)

oldirty said:


> AS, i want to thank you very much for the time i've had on your website.
> 
> after my last post i have decided that i am no longer a valuable enough member of your community to continue on posting. my temper has shortened and it does not truly reflect who i am.
> 
> ...



Maybe we all should start a thread to explain to everybody how sick we are of things that bother us.
Who in this world isn't sick of it? I am not really trying to get OD to change his mind and come back. Hey, he can do whatever he wants on that line and I hope he does. Like I said, I am still figuring this whole thing out myself. I know guys like OD take these sort of things to heart because they are all heart... like me. 
This is why vacations were invented.


----------



## Garfield (Feb 20, 2010)

*Thanks*

I don't know you OD but have learned much from your posts. It's common sense real world experience that you've graciously passed to others. Just a few more things we won't have to learn in the school of Hard Knocks. 
Thank you


----------



## outofmytree (Feb 20, 2010)

Take a timeout and come back with more crane stuff OD.


----------



## treemandan (Feb 20, 2010)

treevet said:


> No, I was referring to you quoting me about the job "getting easier" in another thread in your earlier post. Just saying an everyday crane climber is not what I had in mind.



The job DOES get easier... it gets harder too.


----------



## treemandan (Feb 20, 2010)

I was just on my way to the fart sack but I came back down to say this:
If you read Kafka's " The Metamorphous" either you will go on a killing spree or be back in the morning bright eyed and bushy tailed.


----------



## EdenT (Feb 20, 2010)

OD, take a break and then come back with a new ID. People get to know you and what buttons to push to piss you off. Your old mates will eventually realize who you are, but the annoying ones will have to learn you from scratch. I think you still have tons to contribute. Whatever you do, enjoy life and stay safe.

EdenT


----------



## capetrees (Feb 21, 2010)

my AS retirement 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

AS, i want to thank you very much for the time i've had on your website. 

after my last post i have decided that i am no longer a valuable enough member of your community to continue on posting. my temper has shortened and it does not truly reflect who i am.

yes i am totally sick of seeing people in the game who should not be in the game but what can i do. i do not like seeing homeowners posting in the commercial thread and i cannot take homeowners posting ridiculous questions on the 101 and then getting pissy at the answers they get.

i love, truly and honestly love, what i do. it is what defines me. i have nothing else. (sadly or gladly, thats up to your own interpretation.)

i get rather fired up when joe schmoe tells me what i do is easy. i can not stand for that and in order for me to keep cool i must remove myself from the equation and continue on doing what it is i do knowing full well they can not.

there are quite a few guys on this site that i have MUCHO respect for while the others i wouldnt give the steam off my piss. 

i do need to get a few more numbers from some of you guys. i am going to stick around until i have those numbers via PM but this is more than likely my last post. 

to all you full timers (climbers, groundmen, and my logging/timberfalling friends for sure) going up and making things happen, please stay safe and do the best you can all the time. be proud of what you do and of yourself. i am.

to all the posers and pretenders out there, may you be taught a valuable lesson. whatever it may be.

stay safe men. (and bermie too)

thanks AS!

Is this an "AS suicide letter"? Is odirtys real name Joe Stack?

Don't let oldirty near a plane anytime soon.


----------



## outofmytree (Feb 21, 2010)

capetrees said:


> my AS retirement
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



May I suggest you take a long walk off a short pier? Or at least go away and post elsewhere.

By my count this is 4 hatemail posts with no benefit to any save your ego. I have never slammed you for being part time in the craft I love but you shoot yourself in the foot every time you add another post to this thread.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 21, 2010)

outofmytree said:


> May I suggest you take a long walk off a short pier? Or at least go away and post elsewhere.
> 
> By my count this is 4 hatemail posts with no benefit to any save your ego. I have never slammed you for being part time in the craft I love but you shoot yourself in the foot every time you add another post to this thread.



Its the truth though its a little depressing to start a thread about how angry and depressed you are , It would be a true test of someones worth to just leave quietly and see if anyones notices ...


----------



## Sunrise Guy (Feb 21, 2010)

*I'm in Austin*



capetrees said:


> (snip)
> Is this an "AS suicide letter"? Is odirtys real name Joe Stack?
> 
> Don't let oldirty near a plane anytime soon.



I've driven by the site where Stack crashed his plane. I wanted to see if there were any opportunities to work on the trees surrounding the building but the police wouldn't let me get past their blockade.

FWIW, I think this whole thread is absurd. The guy wants to leave AS, there's the door. BYE! Who is so important on here that their leaving will matter more than a hill of beans? Sure, some contribute more than others, but there will always be bs artists and good folks in here, those with huge egos and humble individuals. The posts of the egomaniacs get very old, very fast, and if a few leave, well, so much the better.

I know nothing about OD. I read a few, very few, of his posts, and found that he was (apparently) building a monument unto himself. A healthy ego is a good thing, but a huge ego can get hard to take. Since he is now gone, if we can take his original post at its word, I do not feel that I am being confrontational with him. I wish him well, actually, and hope he finds his happiness, wherever he may be.


----------



## capetrees (Feb 21, 2010)

And there it is again, the part timers vs the full timers. Whats with that? Perhaps, if you don't know, I am in an area where full time tree work is a somewhat impossible dream. Would I like to, yes but that wouldn't make me any better that a guy that does it part time. This is exactly the attitude that old dirty a name, his arrogance.  

Get over it.


----------



## outofmytree (Feb 21, 2010)

capetrees said:


> And there it is again, the part timers vs the full timers. Whats with that? Perhaps, if you don't know, I am in an area where full time tree work is a somewhat impossible dream. Would I like to, yes but that wouldn't make me any better that a guy that does it part time. This is exactly the attitude that old dirty a name, his arrogance.
> 
> Get over it.



Was this directed at me?


----------



## rob b (Feb 21, 2010)

Who needs tv all the drama queens are on as


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 21, 2010)

rob b said:


> Who needs tv all the drama queens are on as



Its the real tree men of Wanna Be Hardcore ISLAND, LOL


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 21, 2010)

capetrees said:


> And there it is again, the part timers vs the full timers. Whats with that? Perhaps, if you don't know, I am in an area where full time tree work is a somewhat impossible dream. Would I like to, yes but that wouldn't make me any better that a guy that does it part time. This is exactly the attitude that old dirty a name, his arrogance.
> 
> Get over it.


Hey since your only a part timer, you wanna rent out some of that sweet arse equipment you got listed there , than you can technically call yourself full time and no one can say that too you anymore , Well at least you got that goin for ya lol:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## capetrees (Feb 21, 2010)

And again, another comment from the oh so great full timers.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 21, 2010)

capetrees said:


> And again, another comment from the oh so great full timers.



I'm actually kidding but whatever , I can't believe that anyone with that much metal hasn't found somewhere for it to make you money , but I was a part timer for along time and guess what, I laughed it right to the facking bank every Friday , so don't take me for judging you and perhaps your heightened state of arse kicking has got you reading my post with fire in your eyes ..


----------



## capetrees (Feb 21, 2010)

It did and I'm sorry it went that way. I'd love to go full time but the market isn't there. I'll just conclude to say I'm glad that his attitude is gone and that the rest of us can continue to gain knowledge from one another as opposed to splitting the group. Full timers should be a source that us part timers can gain knowledge from. To put us down as dirty did was wrong. We all go up in the tree and face the same dangers. Just because one person does it more than another doesn't make him better.


----------



## outofmytree (Feb 21, 2010)

capetrees said:


> It did and I'm sorry it went that way. I'd love to go full time but the market isn't there. I'll just conclude to say I'm glad that his attitude is gone and that the rest of us can continue to gain knowledge from one another as opposed to splitting the group. Full timers should be a source that us part timers can gain knowledge from. To put us down as dirty did was wrong. We all go up in the tree and face the same dangers. Just because one person does it more than another doesn't make him better.



For the record I have no issue with how many hours a week ANYONE puts in. Ask my crew and they will tell you I am a slack arse when it comes to hauling brush but I am the first up a tree when it is dangerous. 

That aside I am here to learn and to share what little I know. I value the input of seasoned hands like OD and hope that he comes back after a little vacation with some more wild crane stories and pics.


----------



## ozarktreeman (Feb 21, 2010)

:jawdrop: That was a short retirement!


----------



## oldirty (Feb 21, 2010)

this #### is too close for me too let him run his mouth. if he is a man, at the least ,he wont make me look for him.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 21, 2010)

oldirty said:


> this #### is too close for me too let him run his mouth. if he is a man, at the least ,he wont make me look for him.



That was a short hyatas


----------



## outofmytree (Feb 21, 2010)

oldirty said:


> cape trees you 2bit hack. you non skilled, easyjob taking ,pole smoking homo from the cape.
> 
> you care to back up with your hands the chit coming from your mouth?
> 
> ...



This is wrong. I respect your skills and love your pictures OD but this? Just wrong. Make it a PM.


----------



## oldirty (Feb 21, 2010)

believe me. this is my last thread oomt. i have made it a pm. i am waiting for this spineless jelly fish to grow a set and lets meet up. 

he doesnt like me and this would be his chance to right all the wrongs. his chance but, he like he always does, is going to hide behind a keyboard. 

the cape is small my friend.


----------



## oldirty (Feb 21, 2010)

some kind words though from more than i thought. thanks! 

to anyone else, suck it.


----------

